# SUS 10.3 KDE -> Auflösung einstellen /SaX2



## Mik3e (27. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

Hab hier ein kleines Auflösungs-Problem mit SUSE 10.3 / KDE.
Hab die Kiste hier mit einem alten 22" Röhrenmonitor aufgesetzt. Suse hatte dann (sowohl über KDE als auch über Textmode) eine extrem hohe Auflösung.

Habe die Kiste nun in den Serverraum gebracht und über den Monitorswitch an einen 17" TFT angeschlossen was natürlich zu einem ungültigen Eingangssignal führte (der Monitor hat die Auflösung nicht verkraftet).

Den Rechner habe ich nun wieder am alten Röhrenmonitor und ich versuche vergeblich die Auflösung auf 800x600 zu bringen (sowohl KDE als auch Textmodus). Habe nun mitlerweilen in SaX2 alles versucht -> keine Chance. Jedes mal nach dem Booten fährt er wieder mit der hohen Auflösung hoch.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man eine bestimmte Auflösung immer erzwingen kann? (zB 800x600 oder 1024x768 sowohl bei KDE als auch bei Textmodus)?

Danke schonmal vorweg für Eure Hilfe,
Mike!


----------



## Laudian (27. Juni 2008)

dafuer solltest du die Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf direkt editieren ... 

Dort findest du verschiedene Sektionen ... eine nennt sich Monitor, eine Screen und noch eine ist fuer die Graka da, dort werden im normalfall Vesatreiber genutzt ... 

SaX erzeugt wie jedes andere Tool auch normal nur 1 Monitorsektion und 1 Screen Sektion ... die dann jeweils mit 0 bezeichnet wird ... 

am Einfachsten waer es jetzt ... wenn du in der 0er Screensektion die Option Modes so abaenderst, dass dort nur noch deine 1 hohe Aufloesung drin steht.

danach kopierst du jeweils die Monitor und die Screen Sektion und aenderst beide auf Monitor1 und Screen1 ab ... 

Der Monitortreiber kann normal der selbe bleiben ... aber unter Screen1 kannst du die einzige angegebene Mode-Option auf den niedrigen Wert setzen ... 

damit solltest du unter KDE jetzt die Moeglichkeit haben einfach zwischen 2 Monitoreinstellungen zu wechseln, wenn ich das jetzt bei kde richtig im Kopf hab ... damit arbeite ich normal nicht ...


----------



## Mik3e (30. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Das habe ich bereits versucht...
Es steht auch in allen Sections 800x600 drinnen, allerdings ist ihm das ziemlich egal (Sax2 schreibt also offenbar die Daten richtig). Kann es sein, dass bei Suse 10.3 die Auflösung anderswo definiert wird?

Danke & Ciao,
Mike


----------



## Laudian (30. Juni 2008)

normal nicht, sonst muessten die den X-Server umschreiben ... kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ... definier unter Modes mal immer nur eine Aufloesung ...


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. Juni 2008)

Versuch einmal folgenden Befehl:


```
xrandr -s 800x600
```

Allerdings dürfte das auch nicht bis zum Neustart helfen. Darum solltest du die xorg.conf entsprechend anpassen
Nimm einfach die zu hohen Auflösung aus der xorg.conf raus. Alternativ solltest du allerdings lieber die Eigenschaften des Monitors mit dem Programm xorgfg ändern. Einfach die Bildwiederholungsrate des Monitors richtig einstellen ggf. mit der Auflösung.


----------

